# Concert Coming Your Way - Turn, Turn, Turn by Singapore ensemble re: mix



## LiveMG

_This Mayday local petite classical ensemble re: mix returns with 'Turn, Turn, Turn!' to serenade your ears, be classically remixed. _

The changing seasons under time inspires music by re: mix, its time to turn. The concert entitled '_Turn, Turn, Turn!_' is inspired by the seasons of time, and will showcase movements and turns by Vivaldi and Piazolla, along with those of five Singapore composers.

Led by Foo Say Ming, the concert speaks of exploring the notion of change with the turning of each season, as well as what is the meaning of life. Say Ming is also touted as Singapore's master violinist and virtuoso. He works closely with top local and international artistes and is a violinist with the Singapore Symphony Orchestra (SSO).

*Re: mix *

re: mix is a new musical force in Singapore's classical music scene led by violinist Foo Say Ming. re: mix comprises of Singapore's finest local and international chamber musicians, and the ensemble prides itself on creating new variations of Western classical music.

Like the word "remix", the ensemble is aimed at redefining music. re: mix also encourages to local composers to fuse tradition and various genres for the petite ensemble, and looks forward to performing such works of art. In 2009, re: mix premiered the violin concerto "Two Contrasts for Violin and String Orchestra", a commission from renowned Singapore composer Kelly Tang.

For more information on the ensemble, please visit www.remix.com.sg

*Concert Details and Price *
*
When: Sunday, 1st May 2011 
Where: Esplanade Concert Hall 
Time: 7:30 pm (No intermission) 
Price: $100 (box seats), $25 / $20, concession at $20 / $16 
Public Sale starts 1st March 2011 
Ticketing Agent: SISTIC *


----------



## LiveMG

Do attend this exciting, exhilarating, enticing concert to learn classical music keeps up with the times! 

Regards, 
LiveMG


----------



## LiveMG

Any interest? 

I sincerely hope you do. 

Best Regards, 
LiveMG


----------

